# Who here trains just for strength gains and not bodybuilding?



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

*What do you train for?*​
Strength 3958.21%Bodybuilding 2435.82%other45.97%


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I personally train for strength (not that I'm strong or anything, but that's my focus). Is nearly everyone on here a bodybuilder or do a lot of you guys train for strength?

By the way, having said I train for strength, the added bonus is the increase in size, which if I'm being honest, is bodybuilding to a certain extent.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So are you training for strength or BB?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I train (as far as weights anyway) - Purely for strength / power / explosiveness, the size can stay away!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> So are you training for strength or BB?


Strength like I say. I always try to lift heavier or do more reps.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Stronger I get better I look. Why would I stick to the pink dumbbells


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

I stick in lower rep ranges 3-5 for compound movements and 8 reps for isolation so it's a weird in between. But I do judge progression by weight on the bar instead of weight gain or size etc. That's just an added bonus


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I just do alot of volume with heavier weight,best of both worlds


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Used to lift a lot heavier and focused on strength.

Have recently started on a lot lower weight and higher reps workout, mainly cos my old workouts used to leave me feeling destroyed and I was getting bored of it.

If you lift heavy you'll put on size ultimately anyway so it's a win/win.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mal said:


> I just do alot of volume with heavier weight,best of both worlds


Interesting thoughts would you care to share your programme?


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

I train to be hench as F***!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> Interesting thoughts would you care to share your programme?


Its not so much a programe,but doing double the amount of sets in a 5-8 rep range

And always to failure,there long workouts and painfull the gains are worth it though.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ar4i said:


> I train to be hench as F***!!!!! :thumb:


Train on then buddy :whistling:


----------



## gettingthere88 (Oct 22, 2014)

i train purely for strength, training consists of alot of focus on negatives and paused reps and alot of strict presses to help with strength. Mainly compound movements and accesory lifts.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

I think theyre both exclusively related arnt they ? You train for strength and your body builds, You bodybuild and you gain strength.

Personally i train for both as thayre both fookin awesome.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

A small muscle can be a strong muscle to imo.


----------



## gettingthere88 (Oct 22, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> A small muscle can be a strong muscle to imo.


u only need to look at the u 90kg class to justify that statement


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

gettingthere88 said:


> u only need to look at the u 90kg class to justify that statement


WOW that is "bitchy" you slut LOL


----------



## gettingthere88 (Oct 22, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> WOW that is "bitchy" you slut LOL


no lol u know what im saying they are super strong but not big guys for the most part


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

My goal and reason for training is bodybuilding, always has been. However, I enjoy being able to push increasingly bigger weights, and I'm always striving to increase reps until failure with a specific weight and subsequently increase the weight being used, as this is a good way to keep up the drive and intensity, ensure a good rate of progressive overload and keep the muscles growing and keep building a dense physique. That said, if doing something that means I'll have to lower the weight ultimately will lead to better size gains, I wouldn't hesitate to lower it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i might train for strength , when i cba that is :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> i might train for strength , when i cba that is :lol:


Where has your strength gone, fat boy?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Where has your strength gone, fat boy?


stress has taken it mate , built an awesome gym split with the mrs and fcuked my back , cant be bothered to train and when i do i get 2 exercises in (half assed attempts) and i`ve had enough , it`s been a rollercoaster year .

gone from a 20 stone monster pulling 300 pressing 140 squatting 240 easily to struggling to put my socks on and forgetting my name most days .

maybe i`ll find my way again in 2015 :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> stress has taken it mate , built an awesome gym split with the mrs and fcuked my back , cant be bothered to train and when i do i get 2 exercises in (half assed attempts) and i`ve had enough , it`s been a rollercoaster year .
> 
> gone from a 20 stone monster pulling 300 pressing 140 squatting 240 easily to struggling to put my socks on and forgetting my name most days .
> 
> maybe i`ll find my way again in 2015 :lol:


Only winding you up. Hope all works out fine which I know it will. Shocked about missus BTW


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Only winding you up. Hope all works out fine which I know it will. Shocked about missus BTW


I know mate , communication broke us and yet communication might well get us back together , been seeing a lass thats a 10 very very good looking but what a complete cnut she is :lol:

i asked the ex what she wanted to change about me ...

her words were ....

"bulk up"

"compete in strongman"

guess i`ll be back with her soon


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> I know mate , communication broke us and yet communication might well get us back together , been seeing a lass thats a 10 very very good looking but what a complete cnut she is :lol:
> 
> i asked the ex what she wanted to change about me ...
> 
> ...


Better send her over my way


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Better send her over my way


she was angry with an ex boyfriend and put bleach in his shower gel , you can fcuking have her :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> she was angry with an ex boyfriend and put bleach in his shower gel , you can fcuking have her :lol:


Hope you sort it out mate.

All good here, just about to start The Experiment. Been ramping up in readiness. 3g Test last 2 weeks, next week 6g.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hope you sort it out mate.
> 
> All good here, just about to start The Experiment. Been ramping up in readiness. 3g Test last 2 weeks, next week 6g.


yeah been looking in mate , looks solid tbf good luck with it and fcuk the haters , nobody ever got anywhere by following "rules"


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> yeah been looking in mate , looks solid tbf good luck with it and fcuk the haters , nobody ever got anywhere by following "rules"


Always do my own thing and the rest of the boys seem fine now. Not too sure why


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Always do my own thing and the rest of the boys seem fine now. Not too sure why


must of seen the light mate 

keep at it buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I train for strength iv tried higher rep but find it boring


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> I know mate , communication broke us and yet communication might well get us back together , been seeing a lass thats a 10 very very good looking but what a complete cnut she is :lol:
> 
> i asked the ex what she wanted to change about me ...
> 
> ...


Best advice there mate.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

both. -yet to do a BB comp, got a few things to iron out and will sign up for one when im good and ready


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

i train 4 ****


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

I train for Powerlifting. The End.


----------



## james1976 (Sep 18, 2014)

I train for powerlfting but still do my Crossfit metcons 3 or 4 times a week. Hopefully doing my first proper comp on March 1. Aiming for 210/140/210 at 81kg


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Strength for powerlifting simple!


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

I train to loose on spot fat and for toning my butt.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm 51 years old. I train martial arts and have a history health and back problems. Strength for me.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I train strenght but do not agree that the stronger U get the bigger U gEt my bench is currently at 130 150 when I was on cycle And it's no bigger than when I was pushing 100


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

I train for strength but still do a lot of bodybuilding realted and isolation movements after my strength work


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

> Relatively speaking I agree however as a rule of thumb larger muscles are stronger.
> 
> This is why there is weight categories in physical sports, boxing, weightlifting etc...
> 
> ...


Option 1 could scrub harder for longer trust me!!


----------



## theBEAST1990 (Aug 4, 2012)

Olympic Weightlifting


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

I train for just strength and size, so I do still do a lot of isolation work and even that is only 6 - 10 reps lately. Nearly 17 stone at 5 foot 8 isn't easy lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Strength like I say. *I always try to lift heavier or do more reps.*


Think you should be doing that regardless anyway, you can't keep growing without progressive overload no matter how you train. The only difference is, the bodybuilder trains for maximal stimulation whereas the powerlifter/strength trainee trains to move as much weight as possible.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

> Relatively speaking I agree however as a rule of thumb larger muscles are stronger.
> 
> This is why there is weight categories in physical sports, boxing, weightlifting etc...
> 
> ...


if you talking about the elite in the weight classes then yes, obviously the heavier one will be stronger, but there are alot of guys in lower weight classes who will outlift bigger bodybuilding types.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Always been strength, and still is...

However, as of a few months ago, I've been balancing out more of the stereotypical 'bodybuilding' training because I've reached that stage where it benefits both strength and physique. Even though I'm entering my first figure comp in April, my training hasn't ever taken a step back from strength priorities and my training is always focused on improving and developing big lifts. The size that comes with it is a bonus for me!


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Strength only for me. I keep at a healthy bodyfat (12-18%) year round though.

My whole training style is gear towards strength, with health and fitness as secondary goals.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 15, 2014)

For me it's a mixture:

Mon-Thu - first half of workout I follow Jim Wendler's 5x3x1 (loosely) for the first half of the session and then a high-volume second half where I try to get a physique balance.

Fri - bonus workout - mostly arms but try to catch on things I believe I haven't worked well during the week such as calves, perhaps a bit more delts, etc.

If I have to prioritise I will have a great first half of session and an average second half.

Main goal for me is to compete in powerlifting as soon as possible whist keeping good size, symmetry and even development all around.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't even lift


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

I train purely for strength size comes along with it but im very strong for my age\weight 21 can db press 70s and curl 30s for reps controlled dl about 350-400kg also only weigh 90kg


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I trained for 30 years purely for strength. For the last 6 months I've become a bodybuilder.


----------



## Chronic (Feb 5, 2015)

Mingster said:


> I trained for 30 years purely for strength. For the last 6 months I've become a bodybuilder.


What made you make the change?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Chronic said:


> What made you make the change?


Longevity in the gym.

It was either carry on powerlifting and break down in a few more years or lower the weights, change my technique, and, hopefully, carry on training forever lol...


----------



## Chronic (Feb 5, 2015)

Mingster said:


> Longevity in the gym.
> 
> It was either carry on powerlifting and break down in a few more years or lower the weights, change my technique, and, hopefully, carry on training forever lol...


Is it working so far? I guess everyone needs to change things up occasionly.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Chronic said:


> Is it working so far? I guess everyone needs to change things up occasionly.


Well, I primarily changed to avoid injury and I've recently torn my delt so that didn't go as planned. Otherwise, yes. I'm enjoying the change.

It took a few attempts before I became comfortable with lifting lighter weights, higher volume and more reps, but I eventually got my head round it. I've lost a fair bit weight but look all the better for it.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

I train for crossfit which is neither bodybuilding or strength :/


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Well, I primarily changed to avoid injury and I've recently torn my delt so that didn't go as planned. Otherwise, yes. I'm enjoying the change.
> 
> It took a few attempts before I became comfortable with lifting lighter weights, higher volume and more reps, but I eventually got my head round it. I've lost a fair bit weight but look all the better for it.


Will that be how you train from now on or will you go back to strength training ?

I agree its hard to get your head around the different type of training, iv tried it a few times and always go back to strength training.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Will that be how you train from now on or will you go back to strength training ?
> 
> I agree its hard to get your head around the different type of training, iv tried it a few times and always go back to strength training.


No mate. This is it from now on.

Having said that, I still squat 2-3 times a week because I love squatting, and the weights I'm lifting for higher reps have increased dramatically in almost all exercises over the past 6 months.


----------



## Chronic (Feb 5, 2015)

Mingster said:


> Well, I primarily changed to avoid injury and I've recently torn my delt so that didn't go as planned. Otherwise, yes. I'm enjoying the change.
> 
> It took a few attempts before I became comfortable with lifting lighter weights, higher volume and more reps, but I eventually got my head round it. I've lost a fair bit weight but look all the better for it.


Good man


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Used to train more for strength, just train to maintain muscle really nowadays, built an OK base with it.

Doing high rep lower weight full body workouts lately.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Well, I primarily changed to avoid injury and I've recently torn my delt so that didn't go as planned. Otherwise, yes. I'm enjoying the change.
> 
> It took a few attempts before I became comfortable with lifting lighter weights, higher volume and more reps, but I eventually got my head round it. I've lost a fair bit weight but look all the better for it.


Have you noticed much more growth much since you've gone to more a hypertrophy style?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan TT said:


> Have you noticed much more growth much since you've gone to more a hypertrophy style?


Some, but not much more. TBF I'm not trying to get any bigger, in fact I've lost 30lbs over the past 18 months or so. I'm training for a better overall look these days.


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)

Me.

strenght gainz are full of benefits


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Somewhere in between, a powerbuilder.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Started with strength, enjoyed a bit of oly lifting and powerlifting for a while, then incorporated 'bodybuilding' about a couple years later, now essentially do powerbuilding and majority of my work is all strength based.

Planning to start mixing up my training with a bit of strongman again on the weekends too... basically I just like to lift as heavy as I can.

'Bodybuilding' (or higher rep work) is beneficial for those chasing strength; great way to increase volume of work (more time spent under the bar means better neuromuscular development as well as technique/form etc) but also, when you get to a certain stage, doing more hypertrophy work can smash through plateaus and ultimately benefit your strength work considerably (a bigger muscle has even greater potential to be a stronger muscle) when you have a balance of both.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Started with strength, enjoyed a bit of oly lifting and powerlifting for a while, then incorporated 'bodybuilding' about a couple years later, now essentially do powerbuilding and majority of my work is all strength based.
> 
> Planning to start mixing up my training with a bit of strongman again on the weekends too... basically I just like to lift as heavy as I can.
> 
> 'Bodybuilding' (or higher rep work) is beneficial for those chasing strength; great way to increase volume of work (more time spent under the bar means better neuromuscular development as well as technique/form etc) but also, when you get to a certain stage, doing more hypertrophy work can smash through plateaus and ultimately benefit your strength work considerably (a bigger muscle has even greater potential to be a stronger muscle) when you have a balance of both.


Pretty much this.

Except I'm incising my time in cycling at weekends rather than strong man


----------

